# emersonii breeding



## Hien (Jun 4, 2007)

I have two emersonii.
The first one opens the bloom since friday. The second is still in very small bud.
From what I heard, they don't last too long. So I don't think the first flower can wait.
1) Is selfing a no no (is there any chance that the flower will set fruit)
2) Is sib cross or out cross easier to get the pod?
3) when will be the optimum date & time to attemp from the date of the bud opening?


----------



## Kyle (Jun 4, 2007)

What else do you have open to make a hybid with? And parvis?

Kyle


----------



## paphreek (Jun 4, 2007)

You can wait a week or so, pull the pollinia from the one in bloom, and store it until the second flower opens. Good luck!


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 4, 2007)

please please please post photos when they open!
emersonii is one if not my favorite. 
just got one, actually. a gift from my favorite grex fancier...


----------



## Hien (Jun 4, 2007)

Kyle said:


> What else do you have open to make a hybid with? And parvis?
> 
> Kyle


 I would like to do a species selfing using the first one or wait to sibbling cross with the second one. Just to create a whole bunch of emersonii flasks. If it is successful, I can share with other peoples, since I heard that the vendors do not carry them anymore (Athought, I have to admit that at 9 cm natural spread, I am not sure anyone would be interested.
I am afraid that I may get no chance trying to get two birds by waiting for the second one to bloom.
-The weather may get too hot, the second one may blast.
-The first one may not be able to hang on till the second one opens.


----------



## Hien (Jun 4, 2007)

paphreek said:


> You can wait a week or so, pull the pollinia from the one in bloom, and store it until the second flower opens. Good luck!


 So you said that at ONE WEEK in bloom is the best time for the pollinia to mature to be harvested?
That maybe a solution, using 1/2 of the pollinia to self the first one,
Saving the other half of the pollinia to outcross with the second flower (unless the second flower is superior to the first. Then should I self the second one, yes?)
When will the flower most sucesstible?
Is half of the pollen is too little?
What is the success rate for emersonii pod (selfing and outcross)


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 4, 2007)

are you gonna send them to troy meyers?


----------



## paphreek (Jun 4, 2007)

Hien said:


> So you said that at ONE WEEK in bloom is the best time for the pollinia to mature to be harvested?
> That maybe a solution, using 1/2 of the pollinia to self the first one,
> Saving the other half of the pollinia to outcross with the second flower (unless the second flower is superior to the first. Then should I self the second one, yes?)
> When will the flower most sucesstible?
> ...



Someone else in another thread once mentioned the week delay before pollinating. Even two weeks would be fine. One of the pollinia should be plenty. Even less would work. I don't have enough species crosses under my belt to comment on success rates, but both the selfing I did (delenatii 'Deerwood' AM/AOS x self) and the outcross (barbigerum x barbigerum fma. aureum) produced plenty of viable seed.


----------



## Hien (Jun 4, 2007)

likespaphs said:


> are you gonna send them to troy meyers?


 That is counting the yet to hatch chickens.:rollhappy: 
You made my head swimming in emersonii already.


----------



## Hien (Jun 4, 2007)

paphreek said:


> Someone else in another thread once mentioned the week delay before pollinating. Even two weeks would be fine. One of the pollinia should be plenty. Even less would work. I don't have enough species crosses under my belt to comment on success rates, but both the selfing I did (delenatii 'Deerwood' AM/AOS x self) and the outcross (barbigerum x barbigerum fma. aureum) produced plenty of viable seed.


 Thanks for the help, really appreciated it


----------

